# Good Friday



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 14, 2006)

I just want to share what is going on a work today.
Today while ordering lunch, a few of the guys that do not enjoy discussing God nor do they attend a church, mentioned that they can not eat beef.They went for fish and chips. I told them I was going to have a burger and fries and they were a little shocked that I did not hold to the Catholic Church Dogma. Too funny, anyway, this has lead to much discussion concerning Bible and tradition..
I pray that the Lord would be glorified in what goes on today in our discussions.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> They went for fish and chips. I told them I was going to have a burger and fries and they were a little shocked that I did not hold to the Catholic Church Dogma. Too funny, anyway, this has lead to much discussion concerning Bible and tradition...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 14, 2006)

I used to be Roman Catholic. I don't remember too many details of 1976 but I remember opening up my lunch bag on a Friday during Lent to discover my Mom had accidentally packed a bologna and cheese sandwich. She did it by accident.

I ate it but felt _really_ guilty.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I used to be Roman Catholic. I don't remember too many details of 1976 but I remember opening up my lunch bag on a Friday during Lent to discover my Mom had accidentally packed a bologna and cheese sandwich. She did it by accident.
> 
> I ate it but felt _really_ guilty.



I wonder how many other children have been through such an experience due to the "traditions of men"?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks to Comcast fan: I have had to discuss the my thoughts on an image of Jesus showing up on an Easter Egg... and The Scientology/Silent Birth. Very interesting stuff today. However, they hate hearing about sin and judgment... 
For all who have comcast check out all this stuff on there today.


----------

